# Anyone go offshore?



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Has anyone gone offshore this weekend?? If so where and water conditions?

Kim


----------



## AboutTime236 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Kim, 

Left early Sat. Morning 330AM and went to Northeast corner of dumping grounds water was 1-2 on the way out with some thunder boomers at the nipple on the way out. Someone left out all the storms on the weather report because out xm whether was lit up from venice to destin. We stayed at the dumping ground and had one cut off on naked ballyhoo on a plane down 25 feet. Decided to go to the spur because of rain and that was a mistake. Storms popped up faster than the xm would read them. Seas built to 7-8 feet and wind at least 40mph. Finally dodged a water spout and ended up at the Desoto canyons. Trolled back to the dumping grounds and go into some nice grass and cleaner water but not that great. My partner hoooked a small dauphin and my son (9) hooked a nice barracuda.We had about 8cut offs in that area all behind thebridled circle hooks.Will change my setup to avoid this next time.Needless to say he wasnt happy about the storm but he managed to perk up and get happy. Long ride home and no fish. But great time had by all thanks tho MBFC for the tourney.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Jack, sounds like you all had a good time even though mother nature wasn't co-operating. Having fun with the crew is what fishing is all about, the catching part is separate. Glad you dodged the weather, that can be a test of seamanship at times. Thanks for the info, it's being fed into the gray matter computer as input for my next trip. I was hoping that huge patch of green water would shrink but it just keeps growing. Tight lines to you and your crew Jack.

Kim


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

Yep. Headed out of OB about 5:15 am Saturday morning headed toward the yellow gravel. After about 28 mi. the weather changed my mind. Dodged heavy storms and lightning till about 11 am and ended up at the 255 rig. Water was green not real clear and the current was as bad as i've ever seen it. We did ok with the Aj's, busted off some huge fish. Had to use 16oz weights and start the drop about 150 feet up current from the rig.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Thunderstuck...believe I saw ya'll out there Saturday we were doing some spearfishing. We ended up riding out that nasty lightning storm at the 252


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

Next time call us up on the radio. 68. We only go to fish for about 2 1/2 hrs. some of the guys had to be back alittle early.


----------

